# Found A South African Study On Ecigs



## Stroodlepuff (7/11/13)

They speak about Twisp in this one as Twisp probably sponsored them but we get the idea:

Carboxyhaemoglobin levels, health and lifestyle perceptions in smokers converting from tobacco cigarettes to electronic cigarettes

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Oupa (7/11/13)

... "after smoking the Twisp e-cigarette for 2 weeks" 

Gotta love it when they call vaping smoking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (23/1/14)

Oupa said:


> ... "after smoking the Twisp e-cigarette for 2 weeks"
> 
> Gotta love it when they call vaping smoking!


It actually peees me off, cause its not the same thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (23/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They speak about Twisp in this one as Twisp probably sponsored them but we get the idea:
> 
> Carboxyhaemoglobin levels, health and lifestyle perceptions in smokers converting from tobacco cigarettes to electronic cigarettes


Thanks so much! Its awesome seeing SA doing their own studies, now i can finally prove to the people who believe the negative BS they have heard on the web and by Americans that want to see the ecig fail.  Well done!


----------



## Nooby (23/1/14)

Did I read correctly? Says Twisp does not use PG? 

"The Twisp eGo e-cigarette (Twisp e-cigarette) range does not contain 
PG, but rather a vegetable-based glycerine liquid carrier for 
the nicotine."

Or are they stating that their nicotine base is VG, but still use PG?


----------



## Tornalca (23/1/14)

Nooby said:


> Did I read correctly? Says Twisp does not use PG?
> 
> "The Twisp eGo e-cigarette (Twisp e-cigarette) range does not contain
> PG, but rather a vegetable-based glycerine liquid carrier for
> ...



I understand it as a VG only liquid. Like Boba's Bounty. No PG at all. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## devdev (23/1/14)

Interesting find Stroodle, good work. I had a quick read of the article. 

Pity the focus is on such a short period of time, but it's nice to see that the local quacks are doing some digging around, it can only be better for vaping in SA as a whole, as presumably other doctors will see this and it lends credibility to our claims that this is healthier.

Wonder what the docs would say if they saw our mods in all their glory


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Hi guys, I spoke to one of the Twisp directors about 2 months ago. He told me that most of their liquids are 50/50 PG/VG. 

They do have a "Pure" range with I think three flavours that are VG only. But not all kiosks stock these. I have only seen these once before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi guys, I spoke to one of the Twisp directors about 2 months ago. He told me that most of their liquids are 50/50 PG/VG.
> 
> They do have a "Pure" range with I think three flavours that are VG only. But not all kiosks stock these. I have only seen these once before.




I like the "Pure"range, very smooth flavor.


----------



## Nooby (23/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi guys, I spoke to one of the Twisp directors about 2 months ago. He told me that most of their liquids are 50/50 PG/VG.
> 
> They do have a "Pure" range with I think three flavours that are VG only. But not all kiosks stock these. I have only seen these once before.



So why wouldn't they of did a test with their regular 50/50 blend? Would of love to see the test with PG in the blend as well. Seems bit of a sneaky sneaky, or I'm just being paranoid


----------



## devdev (23/1/14)

Nooby said:


> S Seems bit of a sneaky sneaky, or I'm just being paranoid



Yeah, its the usual problem with statistics and surveys. If you setup a really selective survey, you can achieve very selective results that appear closer to the point you want to prove. Maybe they left out the PG because it would complicate the results?


----------



## Andre (24/1/14)

Yes, something fishy. Why do they not come out and say exactly what is in their juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

